# Donor form



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm wondering if i can pick your brains, especially the ladies who have used donor eggs and mny apologies if this a repeated topic. I am due to start egg sharing soon and have been given a form to fill in for the recipient and any resulting children that are born to them. I have to write a piece about myself i think this is regarding me, my childhood, hobbies, abilites etc and then there is another bit to fill in ~ 'goodwill message'. I know this an entirely personal message. However any pointers on what i should be putting in the other bit would be deeply appreciated. I have jotted stuff down and am going to edit it as i'm sure it has alot of useless information in it. What would you like to know? What would you rather wasn't included....

Chandy xxx


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a great question Chandy. I'm going to watch out for responses as I'm hoping to be sharing next year myself.

I wonder if you might not be hitting the right audience though as the Recipients seem to have a different board to sharers...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Best of luck with your treatment darling.
Loops xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

As you can see I egg shared twice, with regards to what I wrote I kept it simple.


I just told any resulting child to value their parents cos they had gone through so much to have them and I wish them the best in life because they were God's miracles.


I didn't really say much about me, because as far as I was concerned the day I decided to donate my eggs (whether I got pregnant or not), i didn't have any say in any resulting child and I didn't want to start talking about me and taking the focus away from the child/children parents.


----------

